# SSOTM - September, 2015 - Voting!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

*SSOTM - September, 2015*​
*There ya go!*

Teach - Twisted Tyton66.38%Flicks - Liquid Darkness2425.53%Can-Opener - Group Build Entry1515.96%Piney Creek - Bent Laminate1617.02%TSM - Cutting Board Scraps11.06%Alvin - 3-Hole22.13%Bob Fionda - Hobo77.45%Quercusuber - Mjolnir99.57%The Gopher - Matched Set99.57%Peter Recuas - Obsidian55.32%


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Here are your nominees for September SSOTM:

Teach - Twisted Tyton​




​​Flicks - Liquid Darkness​




​​Can-Opener - Group Build Entry​





​Piney Creek - Bent Laminate​





​TSM - Cutting Board Scraps​





​Alvin - 2nd 3-Wood​





​Bob Fionda - Hobo​





​Quercusuber - Mjolnir​





​The Gopher - Matched Set​




​​Peter Recuas - Obsidian​


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Form, function and design modification that leads to innovation... along with understated decoration... I mean you've got to give it to flicks this time!


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Bill Hays said:


> Form, function and design modification that leads to innovation... along with understated decoration... I mean you've got to give it to flicks this time!


Totally agree with this Bill.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

In my opinion Flicks has made a masterpiece this month and he catches my vote.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

I've placed my vote and just stunned by the results! Excellent nominated works are here again.

SSOTM is good as it is in my opinion, although for slingshot of the year there's more room for separated categories. I will bring it up in a discussion thread later.

Thanks MJ and congarts to all of nominees! You made amazing job!

Have a nice day,

Tremo


----------

